# Resizing A Photo



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know what program or if their is one available that can take a picture as shown and resize it to (see my drawing).

My girlfriend had to send her Hedge Hog to the Rainbow Bridge, she asked me to help her resize this photo for her.I wanted to print it for her as a gift in memory of her Baby that passed. Can someone please help me here. I'm not sure what program to use to resize it.












Thanks

Susan


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmmm... Why do you need it that size and shape? This is going to be tough because the image is horizontal, not vertical. You'll have to crop it and maybe add a black background or something to extend the height. It will take some fiddling. I'll give it a whirl, but I'm not very good at this stuff.  

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 13, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi, does anyone know what program or if their is one available that can take a picture as shown and resize it to (see my drawing).


This is probably a good thread for the Camera Corner!

That said, I'm not sure what you need. What you drew was not resizing but turning a horizontal (landscape) photo into a vertical (portrait) photo, keeping the dimensions the same. 

Do you just want to rotate the picture? Pretty much any photo editing program can do that.
[align=center]




[/align]There's a good free program - FastStone Image Viewer - that, besides viewing most image files, lets you do all sorts of editing on images. You can get it at http://www.faststone.org/ Graphic Workshop is another option - it's shareware - download it here

Or did you mean you wanted to print the photo to fill the paper, and your printer runs the paper through short-side-first? That's usually just an option on the print settings (tell the printer to use "landscape"). Again, FastStone or Graphic Workshop could do that. 
Or did you want to somehow crop the horizontal picture vertical? That is, the hedgehog would be horizontal along the short dimension of a portrait (vertical) image? That's a bit more complicated - there isn't enough image above and below the hedgehog. 
About the best you could do would be square, unless you wanted to cut out the hedgehog and paste it against a vertical background of some kind.




You'd need a more capable photo editor for that - Photoshop (or Photoshop Elements) are the industry standard, if a bit pricey. There's a Microsoft equivalent, too.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 13, 2010)

How about this? 







Or this?

ETA: I used Paint.Net for this, which is also free. I quite like it! 

And yes, should be in Camera Corner! 


sas :camera


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> And yes, should be in Camera Corner!


... and now it is!


----------



## Lunaraine (Mar 14, 2010)

There is an option in photobucket itself where you can edit, resize, reshape and all sorts


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2010)

Photobucket deletes accounts after three months of inactivity, and then all we see are ugly broken links. At least this way the photos will be handy and around for as long as the poster has an account.  

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh wait, I responded to the wrong thread. This was supposed to be in a thread about our new PHoto Gallery, LOL! 


sas :baghead


----------

